
What modern technology would be most revolutionary to ancient Greeks? - jmstfv
http://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/questions/47694/what-modern-technology-would-be-most-revolutionary-to-ancient-greeks
======
jamam
Becomes scary if you think about it: Can we reproduce fraction of the stuff
that we take for granted today?

